# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  collegiate ball player looking for some help with supps

## pnasty58

I play college football and am looking for a way to lean out stay strong and add some quickness to my game, in the confrence i play in speed kills so im looking for something i can take to assist me in my alreaduy insane training regimine i have this summer any help is greatly appreciated. Also i have never taken any cycles and not experimented with anything.

Here are my stats 

height- 6'1"
weight- 300
bench- 455
squat-600
clean-315
40yrd- 5.1
position- nose gaurd

----------


## 100m champ

Createin For Strength, Glutamine For Recover after intence training!

----------


## gongshow

did you want steroid advice because i am looking for somthing to increase my speed for hockey aswell 

i was thinking oral winstrol since because its got a short detection time?? not sure tho

----------

